# Incubators



## M stanek (Apr 4, 2020)

What is the best incubator to buy for the money? Or can I make one at home?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2020)

I was always satisfied with my Little Giant Bird Brooder, but then my tortoise partner gave me a Zoo Med Reptibator. Oh man! I LOVE that incubator. It's so much more roomy inside. It has a digital read out on the lid and it's easy to set up. Little Giant on the right.





Little Giant is a LOT cheaper, at around $50 to the Reptibator's $100, but so well worth the extra bucks.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I used the Hovabator. It was 49.99 from Incubator Warehouse.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Apr 6, 2020)

Interesting. After all of these years, and the Little Giant is still satisfactory. I have to promise my bf I won't order anything else tortoise related after this. $44 is a good deal.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Apr 7, 2020)

Excuse me! But I was wondering if someone could post pics of the plastic containers that they recommend I get for red foot incubation? I read one review that suggested that i need to get some round, plastic Tupperware containers for i side the Little Giant....but that sounds kind of vague. I would much rather ask a member here what they have used successfully.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2020)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> Excuse me! But I was wondering if someone could post pics of the plastic containers that they recommend I get for red foot incubation? I read one review that suggested that i need to get some round, plastic Tupperware containers for i side the Little Giant....but that sounds kind of vague. I would much rather ask a member here what they have used successfully.


If you use the Zoo Med Reptibator you can fit plastic shoe boxes in it


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

I found the Little Giant and the Hovabator both work and hold a steady temp. I prefer the Hovabator because its a little bit taller inside and fits my shoe boxes better.

I didn't like the ZooMed one because it dried everything out too quickly and because the fancy little digital display that you pay so much more for was totally inaccurate and off by a lot.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Apr 7, 2020)

What are the measurements for the plastic shoeboxes? I'm not familiar with what those things are... (???)


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> What are the measurements for the plastic shoeboxes? I'm not familiar with what those things are... (???)


They make them in a variety of sizes. I bought ones to fit my incubators.


----------

